# Opera excerpt identification question



## GSXR (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there, wondering if any of you fine folks could identify the gorgeous opera piece that's played at the beginning of this song? Really appreciate your time and help. Thanks.


----------



## Rafael2007 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not sure, but it seems to be from Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni).


----------

